# Synulox Dosage?



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I took my young 2 month old girl Ellie to the vet today as her missing bit of lip keeps getting a minor infection and she also sneezes A LOT daily. Her substrate is finaCARD cardboard bedding so I don't think it should be causing her to sneeze. I've had her a month so I ruled out new home sneezes. So, with getting her a new friend in 2 weeks time I knew I had to clear these up. I was prescribed Synulox, a form of Amoxicillin (I asked for Amoxicillin). The dosage I was given was:

SYNULOX PAL DROPS 50MG/ML 15ML
Give 0.4 ml twice per day by mouth

Does this sound correct? Thought I'd check on here before administering. It says on the box "50mg/ml when reconstituted". On the little jar it says "Upon reconstitution with 15ml water, the product provides 10mg/ml clavvulanic acid and 40mg/ml amoxicillin."

Ellie weighs 200g, so I am assuming that before I administer every time I have to mix each dosage with 15ml of water, correct? Or is is 15ml of water with the whole jar? I am a little confused. Obviously I am not having to take it straight from the jar as the product is usually for the weights of cats and dogs.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Also, the medicine itself is already a liquid and it looks watery, I'm assuming the vet added the 15ml of water first as it comes in a power to begin with?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I just read some stuff and it seems the dosage is way too high. From what I figured out, it should be 0.08 ml 2x a day for her weight at 200g. Does this sound right?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry for the quadruple post but it won't let me edit any of the posts for some reason? Well, I went on Rat Guide here: http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/clavamox_amoxicillinclavulanate.php
And it states a good dosage was 30mg/kg to 40mg/kg, successfully used by Vanessa Pissano DVM.

I worked out that at 200g this means Ellie should be having 0.08ml 2x daily by this account? (based on the top dosage of 40mg/kg; a kg is 1000g so 4mg is 100g. She weighs 200g exact so this is 8mg per her weight. There is 50mg per 1ml of medicine.) I think this sounds correct now. The box states 2kg (2000g) weight = 0.5ml 2x daily, so divided by ten to make 200g weight this would = 0.05ml 2x daily.

Obviously I'd rather go by rat specific information so I'm assuming the Rat Guide dosage of 0.08ml 2x daily would work better? So in total she'd be taking 0.16ml a day of this stuff?


----------

